# Feeding puppy twice a day?



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it alright to feed my 9 week old puppy two times a day rather than three?

I was trying to feed him three times a day, but he is never interested in the midday meal. He is not a food motivated dog, and unless he's actually hungry he'll only grab one piece of kibble and then walk away. 

So I am now giving him 1/4-cup kibble with a little wet food in the morning, and the same amount in the evening. He will eat those two meals fully. Anything else I offer him during the day (or if I give him any more than 1/4-cup at a time) he will not eat. The first few times when I saw he cleaned his bowl of the 1/4-cup, I tried to up it to 1/3-cup but he wasted the extra, so I am keeping it at 1/4.

Is it safe to be giving him only two meals a day? 
Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When we first got lady her food was down all day for her to pick at, however she didn't eat enough and we tried many different foods before we found the food that worked for her. as for the amount of food, be sure you are feeding the right amount based on the weight of your dog, and the type of food that you are feeding.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure about the 2 meals a day. Something makes me think we fed 3 meals until 17 weeks. Lola is very food orientated though and would eat whatever I set down at any time. I would call the vet for advice... Though I'd imagine if puppy isn't interested in a lunch then make sure he gets the quantity for his weight in his 2 meals that he does enjoy. It's a difficult one!


----------

